# Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?



## azurether (26. Januar 2015)

*Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe vor diesen Lüfter (Link zu Caseking) an einem USB 3.0 Port zu betreiben. Das Ganze ist mehr ein "Bastelprojekt" und ich würde die Konstruktion als kleinen Tischventilator einsetzen wollen. Bei meinen Recherchen zum Thema bin ich nur auf Anleitungen gestoßen, die USB 2.0 Ports nutzen, der ja nur 500 mA bei 5 V zur Verfügung stellt was bei 12 V nur noch ca. 200 mA wären. Der mir vorliegende Lüfter braucht allerdings 250 mA im Betrieb, weshalb das Vorhaben hier wohl zuende ist. Nun ist mir allerdings zu Ohren gekommen, dass USB 3.0 ganze 900 mA bereitstellen kann, das wären selbst bei 12 V immer noch 375 mA. Ich bin leider in Elektrotechnik (noch) nicht sonderlich bewandert und suche nun nach einer möglichen Lösung, wie ich meinen Lüfter an meinen USB Port anschließen kann. Ich nehme an, dass es nicht ausreicht ein USB Kabel aufzutrennen und einen 3-Pin Molex anzulöten, oder?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

Du brauchst kein USB 3.0 dafür.
Hab selber so einen Selbstbauadapter hier liegen.
Ein guter Lüfter läuft auch bei 5V noch an, mit dem Strom gibts keine Probleme.

Schneid ein USB-Kabel auf und löt einfach auf Rot und Schwarz den Lüfterstecker drauf.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

USB sind immer 5v. Nur weil du einen Lüfter dranhängt der 12V braucht liefert der USB Port diese nicht auf magische Weise 

5V reichen aber leider bei weitem nicht bei jedem Lüfter aus um ihn zu starten, meist muss man da schon eher Richtung 7V gehen. Gibt aber in der Tat Ausnahmen, allerdings sind diese im Zweifel nur durch Test zu erkennen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

Ein StepUp Wandler auf 12V wäre durchaus möglich. Ein 5V kompatibler Lüfter direkt angeschlossen ist aber einfacher.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

musste probieren...
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das sagen wir 9 von 10 lüfter dranlöten funktioniert...
ehrlichgesagt wusste ich aber das der 10te nicht funktionieren wird, da der lüfter mit nem netzteil wo ich die ausgangsspannung verstellen kann erst bei knapp 6,5v gezuckt hat


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

Wenn die Spannung runtergeht sinkt doch bei gleichem Wiederstand auch die Stromstärke auf ~120mA.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

Ein Elektromotor ist aber kein ohmscher Widerstand.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

genau...
um eine genaue aussage zu treffen brauchen wir den lüfter und vor allem den motor bzw motordaten des lüfters...

dann könnte man durch n bissel rechnen herausfinden ob es gehen würde^^ ohne unnötig einen lüfter und nen usbkabel zu vergewaltigen xD


----------



## azurether (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kann man einen 12 V Lüfter an einem USB 3.0 Port betreiben?*

@Olstyle Ich bräuchte dann einen Aufwärtswandler von 5 V auf 12 V, oder? Kann man sowas selbst löten oder empfiehlt es sich eher das Ganze fertig zu kaufen?

@Noxxphox Welche Daten brauchst du? Caseking (Link im Startbeitrag) hat einige Angaben zum Lüfter in der Produktbeschreibung.

@Alle Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen


----------

